

Ask HN: What kind of payment methods do devs like? - waterside81

We have a webservice that is currently free but we're introducing paid components, which include additional API calls as well as data export functionality. We're thinking about pricing and I wanted to get some input from devs. What kind of pricing model is most appealing to you?<p>- Flat monthly fee (all you can eat)<p>- Fixed fee per action / API call (pay as you go)<p>- Credit system, like on istockphoto.com (for example, API calls cost 1 credit, data export costs 5 credits, you buy credits in increments of 10)<p>Any other suggestions (other than free!) are appreciated.
======
jbhelms
I personally like fixed monthly or yearly. It is easy for me to budget for
that. I would hate for me to run out of credits and my site stop working, and
on the same token, I would hate to get a $1500 bill and I was only expect $30.

